# Sagerion's Home Theater



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

The Wife and I bought our first house back a few months ago and some how I convinced her to let me starting building a home theater in the basement. I have been taking pictures along the way, feels like I have come so far but have so much further to go. I have an Optima HD20 sitting on my desk waiting to be hung and a Onkyo TX-SR607 nestled in my AV rack with all the usual goodies (blu-ray, hd-dvr, etc). Still need to pick out some front speakers.

I just finished installing a new window to replace the 1950's era leaky single pane window. 

I will post some pictures as soon as my account allows. Time for some beer while I wait. Cheers!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I believe your account will now allow those pictures  :clap:


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

Lost good digital camera at x-mas, but cell phone takes ok pictures...

I have left some space aside for a bar/concessions area in the hopefully near future. 

A blank slate, mostly cleaned after moving in.









Starting the framing.













































New lights in.


















Testing projector location.


















Old window.









New non-drafty, low e glass window.


















Media rack / AV distribution center.










Enjoy!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking Good! That will be a nice cozy space once done:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice to see another Onkyo at home in a DIY HT setup. This is going to be a nice project to follow. I'm living out my desires in all these threads, and hopefully can pick up enough good info for when I hopefully get lucky enough to build one for myself one day.

I can only imagine the fun to be had with a clean slate. Its looking like its coming along nicely and I look forward to following your progress. Thanks for the pictures :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Good luck with your build..
What size will the room be?


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

The theater will be 10.5ft wide by 16ft long. The bar area is about 5ft wide by 8ft long.

Nothing huge, nice place to get away and relax. I have been slowing working on the other half of the basement, laundry area. I think I have rewired most of the house by this point...1950's wiring is scary. I have been told I have enough wiring running around to run the Silver Dome.

I have yet to decide on colors....I really up in the air still. Wife won't help cause it's "my" project. I with haven't settled on flooring yet either. I was thinking about cork. Wanted something other than carpet, cause the door in the picture leads out to the backyard with canal. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought it looked about that size!..Mines the same except a foot shorter..
It does make for a very cosy theatre..:T

The colours I used in my room were a very dark olive green for the walls and dark grey ceiling..
Whatever colours you choose they need to be dark..

The cork flooring is probably your best choice for an uncovered floor..
Can you get a range of colours in that flooring?


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

I was thinking about doing a checkerboard of dark and medium cork. I have seen cork in many colors. I was hoping cork would be somewhere in between hardwood and carpet acoustic wise. I still need to build some in wall enclosures for my in wall surround speakers. Guess it will put my physics acoustics minor to work....

Here is a picture of the seating I just picked up on sale. I have another piece to not in picture.








You can see my living room setup in the picture...all run from my media rack  got an IR repeater network setup.

I initial plan was to some sorta of checker board cork flooring, dark walls, darker ceiling, and stained matching trimmed window and doors / trim piece to hide rope / accent lighting. At this point I am hoping to match the room colors to the furniture. Yea I know that is backwards. 

Cobalt blue with gray trim has always been a favorite color combination of mine. Not sure if that will go with the furniture. Art deco (I think is the right term) theme ie old theater(1920-1930?? forgive my lack of non-engineering knowledge) would be awesome complete with lacquered wood bar. I do have my CO2 beer tap sitting in my closest.....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The chairs look comfy..:T
Your decor plan sounds fine..Keep us up to date with how it's going..


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like it's gonna be a nice space, always nice to be able to start clean. Good luck to you on your build.


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

Got some help today to get drywall on the ceiling.
























































Work will be keeping from doing any work on the basement the next few weeks. Hopefully I will be able to finish drywall by April.


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally got all the drywall hung. Just waiting for some tape and mud













































I think I have settled on color choices. Cork flooring, red walls, dark ceiling. Took this picture with my work phone. It doesn't do the colors justice!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Amazing how a room takes shape with nothing more than a little drywall isnt it :T 

Looking like progress is coming along nicely.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Lookin good, don't you just love all those useless pieces of scrap drywall leftover.


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

I wish I could cut them all into 2' x 2' sections and return for $4 each. Only $6 for a 4' x 8' sheet.

One thing I have learned doing my basement it to check pricing. Why buy only a 100' of 14-2 /12-2 when 250' is only a couple bucks more. Outlets and switches end up being much cheaper when you buy packs of ten. Recessed lighting is really in expensive if you buy the "contractors pack." 6 trim pieces for recessed lighting individually cost more than the contractors pack which has 6 cans and 6 trim pieces. Florescent floodlights are a fraction of the cost when buying the pack of 6 vs a single bulb.

I could go on all night...the home improvement stores make a killing when someone goes into to grab something small. As you can probably tell I got a few left overs and maybe some cash still in my pocket.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's starting to take shape..:T


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

Been extremely busy lately. Got some finishing work to do still. Tile and trim, but you don't need those to watch movies!

Entering the basement:









Mostly finished theater room:









My el-cheap-o screen which I very happy with ATM, pardon the speakers those are on my list to replace:









And of course a screen shot from my phone, looks way better in person:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking very good :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

sagerion said:


> Mostly finished theater room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

I did the cheapest screen I could think of BOC with some trim. Looks really looks good actually....the screen does illuminate most the room but reflections off the floor I have not noticed while watching movies.

My setup mic does not reach into my theater room from my receiver either..I guess it won't really matter til I get some real speakers...

Will post some more pictures when I get the tile in, hopefully this weekend, waiting on a friend for help... 

Any suggestions for decorations on the walls? I kind of like the very clean look right now but I think might need some acoustic dampening. Life as a EE with and an acoustics minor is not a good combination for my wallet....


----------



## Tommy077 (May 15, 2010)

sagerion said:


> I wish I could cut them all into 2' x 2' sections and return for $4 each. Only $6 for a 4' x 8' sheet.
> 
> One thing I have learned doing my basement it to check pricing. Why buy only a 100' of 14-2 /12-2 when 250' is only a couple bucks more. Outlets and switches end up being much cheaper when you buy packs of ten. Recessed lighting is really in expensive if you buy the "contractors pack." 6 trim pieces for recessed lighting individually cost more than the contractors pack which has 6 cans and 6 trim pieces. Florescent floodlights are a fraction of the cost when buying the pack of 6 vs a single bulb.
> 
> I could go on all night...the home improvement stores make a killing when someone goes into to grab something small. As you can probably tell I got a few left overs and maybe some cash still in my pocket.



And then the options with the leftovers are to sell them on EBAY or Craig's List so you can recoup some of your money... unless you're a tradesman in which you can use the leftovers for a future job.


----------

